# 1 year old or new puppy?



## Happy_mi (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here. After much research we have settled on a havanese for our family. I've been in touch with a breeder that has a litter coming up. She also has a one year old available she was planning to breed but didn't. I know that havs can become very loyal to their owners. Can anyone give me the pros and cons of bringing home a 1 year old opposed to a new puppy? Thanks so much!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

New puppy: LOTS of work! But, oh so worth it! A year worth of training and lots of patience.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Adults can bond very easily with their new person or family. Havanese are smart dogs and do well with obedience and trick training and sports such as Agility are for dogs that are at least 18 months old because their joints need to be fully mature to prevent injury.

When you get a dog that is no longer a puppy, you know what you are getting. *WYSIWYG* (what you see is what you get) Their temperament, bite inhibition, and even their adult coats are in so the "fun times" of blowing coat are over (although some Havs have more than one coat blow and some continue to change color).

An adult Havanese is likely to already be house trained by the breeder, and some of the health tests may have already been done (i.e. CERF) if the breeder was planning on using this dog in his/her breeding program.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

If you like the 1 yr old, as far as personality and termperament, I'd take that one. it is very true that adult dogs bond just fine with new owners, speaking from experience. I've had rescues at 1 yr old and 5.5 yrs. both bonded just fine to me.

I've had two pups as well (only 1, 1/2 hav), and they are a different level of commitment and work.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it depends on how what 'type' of breeder you are dealing with. Is the 1 yr old a part of the family? What is she like when you are around? How does she interact with everyone in the home??


----------



## Happy_mi (Jul 12, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> I think it depends on how what 'type' of breeder you are dealing with. Is the 1 yr old a part of the family? What is she like when you are around? How does she interact with everyone in the home??


Hmmm that I don't know. When we visited before, she kept most of her havs in other rooms. I'm not sure if this one lives with her or her partner. I have seen her name mentioned on this site when recommending a breeder in a certain area.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

well, for sure you need to go visit the breeder, talk with her, meet the dogs and then go from there!! Why did she keep the dogs in the other room?
If they are raised right and you like the personality of the 1 yr old go for it!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Lots of smart comments above. I agree with What you see is what you get with the 1 year old. If you are comfortable with the trainer and think that he/she has properly trained and socialized the dog to this point, then that is a very good option. This might also be the best option based on your family dynamics. Do you have the time to train a puppy? Do you want to train a puppy? I think that last question is critical. Getting a 1 year old dog would have lots of positives.

That said, I have two 6 1/2 month old puppies and I have loved every minute of it. Well almost, lol. These are the first puppies I have raised and it is so much fun. I train them and socialize them the way I want to, with the trainer I like and the social situations that fit my life. It isn't for everyone, but I think if you have the time to raise a puppy it is incredibly fun and rewarding.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I would spend some time with the 1 year old and make sure there are no issues. A puppy is a lot of work but it's time well spent to make them into a nice adult dog. If someone didn't spend the time as a puppy to train and socialize them properly then you'll have to put the time in now and some bad habits are difficult to undo. What is the reason she is no longer planning to breed this dog? Is it a personality issue? Is it a genetic issue? You might want to avoid those. Usually it is a coat problem or size problem or something else that would matter if you were breeding but has no bearing on the dogs status as a lovely family pet. 

Our family pet growing up was a 1 year old from the breeder that was supposed to be used for breeding but one of her ears stuck up so she couldn't use her. She lived for 16 years and was a wonderful pet. She was a sheltie.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lots of great advise given. I agree with Tuss and you need to strongly consider time involved in breaking bad habits and poor socialization as a pup. Some questions to consider asking.. ( if you have a cat) has the 1 yr old you are considering been around cats and how does it respond? How much time has been spent in training and has the dog been routinely exposed to outside stimulus?( out of the house ) Does the dog ride well in a car? Has he been exposed to strangers and large breed dogs? What is the response? Any health issues? 
Its been my experience that it is easier to go through the potty training and teething of puppy hood with a nice temperament fur-baby than the difficult and time consuming conditioning of an older dog with a few bad habits. Even if the dog has a wonderful temperament and is smart. 
I'm glad you found this forum for help and advice. We are going to need pics when you bring your new addition to the family home. :welcome:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a bit of a different view, I think either dog can work, one of my trainers and I had this discussion, she is looking for a third dog at least one of her dogs goes to the NOI every year, she always gets puppys, she can mold and shape them from the beginning. I on the other hand have been getting older dogs 3 and 2 and Yogi was 6 months (Yogi came out of a pound situation), I don't mind seeing what I am gettting and working from there my feeling is sometimes you get these problems no matter who the breeder is, also I have all my my dogs checked at NC State Hips etc., to make sure they have no problems this is done at two years, this way I know before I start training . Even if you get a puppy you will still have to work on many of the same things. My trainer had thought my girl Misty would never make it even as a good pet, she was so painfully shy (she did not mean this to be mean she was warning me, so I would not be disapointed). Misty is now my confident not much fazes her dog, and her coat changed completely. My trainer has a small terrier who was doing well until, during competition, she would not stay in a stay line with strange big dogs and ran away, would shake and cameras pertified her, with all the early training and guidance she lacked confidence. My point is puppy or an older dog you will still have to put in a lot of work...just different.

When you choose your dog or puppy not only look at the personality but sit down and tally up your strengths and weaknesses. A warning not all older dogs coming from Breeders are house trained and when they are there will be an adjustment period.

The biggest warning of all: No matter what situation we look at a cute dog or puppy in, it is difficult to stick to ones guns when confronted with that cute face and wagging tail we often just lose all perspective...and that's ok, somethings are just meant to be, but hopefullly you will not be going home with unrealistic expections, you will need to work and be patience. All the best.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If my DH ever lets me have another it will be an older dog that is house broken and knows the basic commands, sit stay etc. Before I got Rosie, I was really looking at a Scottie. The breeder had me fill out an extra long application and wanted something like $2000 for her dog. She sent pictures and all. The dog was six months old and supposedly lived in the house with them, but was not potty trained at all. An I was going to have to make an appointment to see the dog. Well I figured that the dog was in a kennel and they had to have time to bath and bring to the house. So I passed. You really need to see the dog and tell it to sit or stay. Put a leash on and see it it is trained to a leash. Do't be embarassed to do this either. A good breeder won't be offended.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I am so glad you have Rosie and are a member of this forum. A really good Breeder will warn you if the dog is not house trained, etc., some Breeders have a special part of the house that they keep their dogs in most of the time that are set up for accidents, these Breeders will have them on a tight food schedule, to limit accidents. Also the stud dogs are often kept in a different place, and if they just had a litter they many not want someone visiting for a few days esp. with a small breed dog or first time mother. What often happens is we forget to ask the important questions and assume the way things should be.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Scotty*



Luciledodd said:


> If my DH ever lets me have another it will be an older dog that is house broken and knows the basic commands, sit stay etc. Before I got Rosie, I was really looking at a Scottie. The breeder had me fill out an extra long application and wanted something like $2000 for her dog. She sent pictures and all. The dog was six months old and supposedly lived in the house with them, but was not potty trained at all. An I was going to have to make an appointment to see the dog. Well I figured that the dog was in a kennel and they had to have time to bath and bring to the house. So I passed. You really need to see the dog and tell it to sit or stay. Put a leash on and see it it is trained to a leash. Do't be embarassed to do this either. A good breeder won't be offended.


That had to be a crappy Scotty breeder. I sure didnt pay $2000 for mine and they were home raised and the breeder was heavily involved in the Scotty world. They potty train very easily, both of mine were trained within a couple weeks. Great loyal family pet but not for therapy. I trained mine but they do like to take their time at a command if they aren't in the mood. Completely different then Havanese dogs. They enjoy being self sifficient and would prefer to stay in the kitchen and guard the house then cuddle. Not a lap dog at all. They do love their owners though


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Older dogs easily bond with new owners.

I was so focused on getting a Havanese that I failed to ask some important questions. If I could do it again, I'd go for an adult dog that is POTTY TRAINED. I was warned Louis was not house trained and was determined to take on the challenge. I did not realize he had some other quirks. I got him sight unseen and have accepted his quirks. If you have the advantage of actually interacting with the older dog for at least a week, then you should definitely do it. Some older dogs come from very good breeders not house trained because it's hard to do with so many intact dogs.


----------

